

Windows 8 (thumb down review) - queryly

I spent 2 hours checking out Windows 8. As a developer, the conclusion is to stick with Windows 7.  my observations are:<p>1. work and play don't mix.
metro is for play, desktop is for work. they don't mix.  I am consistently thinking about where things are. should I switch to metro or desktop for what I want to do.<p>2. desktop become handicapped.
Removing the "start" button is a mistake in my mind. I understand Microsoft want to emphasize the new "starting place" for windows is the new metro, but taking away start button means that I have to switch to metro and search for "control panel" to access it. To access visual studio.net? I have to switch to metro and search for "visual studio" and click the icon which switches me right back to desktop.  I'd perfect happy to spend all my time on desktop had they kept that start button.<p>3. Things looks different between IE9 and IE10
and there is no quick fix if you are really aiming for pixel-perfect. It is a nightmare for me.<p>For a non-developer: a Metro only windows 8 would be very appealing
For a developer: a desktop only windows 8 is at least as good as windows 7 which is really good thing.<p>but mixing metro and desktop, I am afraid that it is just gonna slow me down.<p>What do you think of windows 8?
======
desigooner
Ever since I updated to Windows 8 on launch day, I've only been on the "Start
Screen" once. I never used the start button in the first place and I don't
really miss it in Win 8. The performance seems a bit better, boot times are
much better and no more of the Aero gloss.

If you use Visual Studio that frequently, why not pin it to your taskbar?

Why not use something like Launchy if you terribly miss the start button?

------
contextfree
I think if you stop thinking of it as "switching to metro" you might be
happier. In your example you're just opening the start screen, where you
select Visual Studio, which opens in the desktop because that's its native
environment. At no point are you "switching", or rather I don't think you need
to conceptualize it that way.

~~~
shuw
Metro is a full-screen experience that is a huge contrast to the desktop. It's
hard not to conceptualize that as switching.

The old start menu was unobtrusive.

